# 27 pounds. For you number guys



## silversaddle1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Just so you know, you can fit 27 pounds of gold fingers in a large flat rate box. Now you could fit more if you stacked them real nice, but who does that.


----------



## denim (Nov 16, 2017)

Good to know. Now I just need another 26 lbs and I'll be all set. Like that'll ever happen. Better insure that package!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 16, 2017)

denim said:


> Good to know. Now I just need another 26 lbs and I'll be all set. Like that'll ever happen. Better insure that package!



Save 'em up. it'll happen!


----------



## denim (Nov 16, 2017)

Let's see..... If I am seeing the picture correctly most, if not all, of those fingers are of the slot card variety. I get about a pound/year of that type so might take me awhile :shock: Thanks for the encouragement however.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 16, 2017)

There is every type of finger produced for the last 40 years in that box. It takes me about a year to fill one up on average. I wonder how many tons of boards it takes to fill a box..... The world may never know! :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 16, 2017)

So if you shake it real good and get them to settle a little more you can probably get close to 30. :lol: Nice to know.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 16, 2017)

So did you sell them that way, or are you sending them to be tolled out?


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 16, 2017)

Didn't sell them on Ebay.

Beautiful cuffs. Did you make new dies from the old stampings, or did you have the dies already?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 16, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Didn't sell them on Ebay.
> 
> Beautiful cuffs. Did you make new dies from the old stampings, or did you have the dies already?



The silver was stamped out on the original steel dies that were made in the 50's. Thanks for asking!

As far as the fingers. No, they are going into the stash for now. And yes, I shook them, pounded on them, and shook them some more to get the 27#. The other boxes only have around 24# in them.


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 17, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> The _other box*es*_ only have around 24# in them.


 :shock:


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2017)

jason_recliner said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > The _other box*es*_ only have around 24# in them.
> ...



Jason he does handle tons of scrap annually if not monthly which is why when silversaddle or anachronism and a few select others advise to sell or refine I tend to listen, they have seen nearly everything we are likely to encounter in e scrap.


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 17, 2017)

G'day Nick. Long time no speak.
I know he does, and I don't disagree in the slightest. He also said it takes a year to fill one, then only afterwards pointed out that there are [an undisclosed number] more. Now I wonder just how many boxes there are. :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2017)

Pension fund I guess Jason, he views the easily recovered high yield scrap as a bonus and makes his money trading and refining the rest, similar to the stock pot for others.
We used to get 100s of kilos of fingers at a time many years ago when one of our customers was taking a lot of scrap from the Scottish manufacturers of computer components, all gone now, it was moved to Eastern Europe due to cheaper labour :shock:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes, tons a month. It's all we can do some months to keep up. We sell everything except the processors, memory, gold fingers, gold pins and HDD control boards. All those we save back untill we can get a better price for them. You can sure bargin better if you have 1000 pounds of gold memory Vs. 3 pounds!  

Yes, I did say boxes!


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

How do you get rid of hard drives after stripping the boards? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> How do you get rid of hard drives after stripping the boards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sell them for $850 per tonne.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get rid of hard drives after stripping the boards?
> ...


That's not bad....are they just shredded really well then separated into aluminum/stainless/etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > snoman701 said:
> ...



nah, complete.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Our local scrap yard buys them as old sheet/cast aluminum @ around .53 cents a pound. We do crush them to an extent before delivering them. Last round we took in two gaylords full and we have already crushed enough to fill another one. We've been busy!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Our shop is a level 3 disaster right now. We hardly have room to work, and the warehouse (horse barn :lol: ) is full too. I should post a pic.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Our shop is a level 3 disaster right now. We hardly have room to work, and the warehouse (horse barn :lol: ) is full too. I should post a pic.



You are not alone! After finally finishing the drywall in my shop I have decided to add a room to make in to a permanent lab so that I can keep the contamination contained.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

It's funny. I went from a 16' x 24' shop to a 36' x 60' thinking I was going to have it made. Wrong, the business just grew with the shop. Any time I say one whisper about another building, I get the look from my wife. :x


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lol...I went from 14x20 to 24x36 but still have 30x30 at my father in laws house with my machine shop and fab equipment. And there's a 10x20 storage unit.

All the e-scrap is stored outside right now. I need to add an overhang so I can keep gaylords dry. I just can't imagine being back in the realm of having all of this on a lot measured by sq feet instead of acres! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

Fortunately most of our clients ship the boards into us stripped already other wise we'd have major issues. 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

You don't refine at all do you silversaddle? You really need to find a good refiner that will toll things like fingers and processors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

No, we don't refine anything. And I've been approched by some pretty good folks here and I have sent some gold filled stuff out with good results. I should look into it more but right now is not the time.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

I can't blame you! I've moved a thousand pounds of boards in the last month. Once you grade, box, transport, etc...you don't have much time left to take apart, let alone collect!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> I can't blame you! I've moved a thousand pounds of boards in the last month. Once you grade, box, transport, etc...you don't have much time left to take apart, let alone collect!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah then take that analogy and expand it to 11,000 pounds of board per week. It gets somewhat scarey in terms of labour, overhead etc. You really don't want to be making work for yourself that you don't have to do.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

Trust me...I get it. It's just me doing it. I don't strip anything, don't cut anything....nothing. Just buy grade and sell. 

Thus far I have a bunch of "too good to sell", but I don't have time to process it, and won't for quite a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2017)

To good to sell. yeah, I have a shelf of that myself.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> To good to sell. yeah, I have a shelf of that myself.



I like those shelves. I'd never sell any of this.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2017)

That weighs more than 27 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 17, 2017)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## cosmetal (Nov 17, 2017)

I'll take the top shelf, please!  

James


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 17, 2017)

Ooooh! What kind of pickles are those on the bottom of the door? I don't think I've ever seen that lid before, and I'm a pickle freak!!


----------



## nickvc (Nov 18, 2017)

Now that’s my kind of fridge..... 8)


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 20, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Ooooh! What kind of pickles are those on the bottom of the door? I don't think I've ever seen that lid before, and I'm a pickle freak!!




Ben,
OK it's official, I have no life! I actually figured out what brand the pickles are from the picture. They appear to be a UK brand named Mrs Elswood?

Macfixer01


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 20, 2017)

macfixer01 said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh! What kind of pickles are those on the bottom of the door? I don't think I've ever seen that lid before, and I'm a pickle freak!!
> ...



Haha, that's awesome! Thanks Macfixer! 

I'm going to have to look them up. They have a great colour to them. Now my mouth is watering all over again!


----------



## Shark (Nov 20, 2017)

OK, I have a question about that fridge... What on earth do you need the Diet Coke for?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 20, 2017)

Shark said:


> OK, I have a question about that fridge... What on earth do you need the Diet Coke for?



The occasional non alcoholic guest? :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism (Nov 20, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have a question about that fridge... What on earth do you need the Diet Coke for?
> ...



We don't allow those here Jim 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Shark said:
> ...



Oh but you do :mrgreen: 
That SanPellegrino is MINE... :lol:


----------



## Flakes (Nov 21, 2017)

Can I have some of those? I still can’t find a reliable supplier. Any suggestions.


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 22, 2017)

My too good to sell stash is referred to as the museum.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Flakes said:
 

> Can I have some of those? I still can’t find a reliable supplier. Any suggestions.




Sure, make an offer.


----------



## Flakes (Nov 23, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Flakes said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have some of those? I still can’t find a reliable supplier. Any suggestions.
> ...


40 for 10 kgs if it’s a good yield I’d like to become a regular customer. I’m assuming this is raw unprocessed chips. If that’s fine can you post a picture with info in it hand written. Thanks silver saddle!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Flakes said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flakes said:
> ...



Make you offer by the pound.


----------



## Flakes (Nov 23, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Flakes said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



25 lbs 40$


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 23, 2017)

Flakes said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flakes said:
> ...



No wonder you can't find a supplier.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 23, 2017)

Be kind Jim he might have meant $40 per pound. Am I being too kind meself? 8) :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think he even knows what he is bidding on.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 23, 2017)

SOrry, 40 dollars a pound won't even buy you a sniff of this material. :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Nov 23, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> SOrry, 40 dollars a pound won't even buy you a sniff of this material. :lol:



Well I know that 8) but it would be a smidge closer to reality than $40 for the lot :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well...... No.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 24, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Well...... No.



Well yes actually mate. It's an improvement. Hell why are we debating some prankster's lowball offer anyway haha.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 24, 2017)

Well, I have a little time to kill while I'm enjoying a meal, so...... well right, what are we doing messing with this guy? LOL!!!


----------

